# How safe will any data be in the future?



## itsallwrong (11 Jul 2014)

With the planned change to the law to allow the government to force a company to hand over customer data, for the sole purpose 
of tying up loose ends they cannot be bothered to sort out - unlicensed TV's in homes, what road will this take?

Will the Office of Data Protection become a meaningless expression?

Full story.
http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...stomer-details-to-tv-inspectors-30416897.html


----------

